# Splinter cell chaos theory won't start



## Swinger7714 (Jul 29, 2009)

hello guys,

I bought a game called "Splinter cell chaos theory" today and I got really disappointed when after the installment, the game won't load  . Not even an error message… When I try to run the game nothing happens, but if i press alt+cntl+del i can see it running in the prosses list. I know my computer is pretty old, but according to the requirements it should run this game easily. Every thing is fine according to the game's config utility:










I tried reinstalling and updating my drivers, it didn't help. 

Thank you for helping and have a nice day. ray:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Swinger7714 and welcome to TSF, are you running XP 64-bit by any chance.


----------



## Swinger7714 (Jul 29, 2009)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Hi Swinger7714 and welcome to TSF, are you running XP 64-bit by any chance.


nope, I am running a regular Windows XP pro with SP3.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Could you post your Dxdiag. 
Go to Start> Accessories > Run and type "dxdiag".
Press save all information and upload the txt file in your next post.

Have you also used the CD's auto-updater and got the latest patch for the game?


----------



## Swinger7714 (Jul 29, 2009)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Could you post your Dxdiag.
> Go to Start> Accessories > Run and type "dxdiag".
> Press save all information and upload the txt file in your next post.
> 
> Have you also used the CD's auto-updater and got the latest patch for the game?


hopefully this will help. ray:

Yes, the game is updated to the latest version which is 1.05.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Have you tried setting compatibility mode from the shortcut.
Right-Click on the games desktop icon and select properties. Then click on the compatibility tab and select Windows 98 or above.


----------



## Swinger7714 (Jul 29, 2009)

Tried it right now, I used all compatibility modes for 95 to XP, none of them runs the game. I am starting to get the feeling that my graphics card is some how not compatible with this game, it must have something to do with pixel shader version...


----------

